# Monarch at Wonderfest 2009



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a few pictures taken at this years Wonderfest at the Monarch table
































And here is something new...








...Anyone else find any other pictures???
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks, dude! FINALLY, some booth photos!!!

Definitely looking forward to Gorgo and The Fly.

Now, can someone please explain to me exactly what those Dracula and Jekyll/Hyde kits are? Are they re-pops or new kits? The box looks very Monster Scene-ish.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a few more shots...





























Looks like the Box Art from Sinbad will be another winner!! BTW That's Scott Mckillop and Gary Makatura seated at the the table...
Mcdee


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Ohhh yes!
Now thats the ticket!

I love what Monarch do. They are just sooo Aurora-y

Thanks for posting the pix.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Some pics at last! Sinbad box art looks good and wonder when we'll see the Fly?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Gary and Scott look less than thrilled to be there!:freak:

I'm looking forward to the Fly, Gorgo and Drac/Hyde!!!:hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for finding the pics Denis!:wave:
I LOVE the box art for Sinbad! I hope they do the instructions in the old black&white Aurora style...
The main one I'd like to see done is the Fly. Not that it means I don't want the other ones- I've always wanted a kit of the Fly though...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

derric1968 said:


> Thanks, dude! FINALLY, some booth photos!!!
> 
> Definitely looking forward to Gorgo and The Fly.
> 
> Now, can someone please explain to me exactly what those Dracula and Jekyll/Hyde kits are? Are they re-pops or new kits? The box looks very Monster Scene-ish.


Hi derric1968...Yeah it does look Monster Scenish although they were actually for the MOTM series (Monsters of the Movies) and were released in Canada only...The Jekyll & Hyde kit had 3 heads, normal, mid transformation and monster...released in 1971...from what I understand these are reverse-engineered and will be a Monarch Club exclusive...meaning if you don't belong to the Monarch Model Club and you are interested in aquiring one of these kits...perhaps you ought to join...right now!
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I see. Thanks for clearing that up! Thankfully, I just mailed in my membership form recently.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

From what Buzz posted a while ago, these won't come with their MOTM bases but comes with the MS looking platform bases.
Denis, did Scott have the kits there or just the box? Any idea of price?
Next question: will there be 3 kits? (see box art)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think the kits themselves were there and my understanding is that they will all be together in one box as an exclusive offer, I've emailed Scott and I await his reply...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here they are again.
Randy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I gotta get two Gorgos so I can bash the scene of him "bothering" the bathysphere.

I just need a bathysphere.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Gary and Scott look less than thrilled to be there!:freak:
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Fly, Gorgo and Drac/Hyde!!!:hat:







I thought that too. Hope everything's ok at Monarch.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Curious...

Did anyone get any other photos of that Dracula/Hyde "monsters" box?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Such lovely pictures. But did the guys from Monarch have anything to say about WHEN we might actually see these kits on our LHS shelves? They keep showing us more FUTURE products, but we don't see any of these models in our own hands. That build-up of the ghost is the same one that we saw at LAST YEARS' Wonderfest.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i think the reason that they looked less than thrilled is that they didnt have anything new to sell, which they'd much rather be doing than answering everybodys questions about "when". believe me, its real depressing to be sitting there, just talking, when all around you there is money and kits being exchanged across the other tables.
about the ghost, i was told "sometime before the end of the year". 
the thing is, we dont know what the hold up is. if its financial, lets hope they make some wise business moves in order to expedite things, if its stuff like product testing, theres nothing that they can do about it. either way, nobody wants this stuff more then they do, because every day of the delay is more sales and money lost.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That Fly kit looks excellent, thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Great photos! Thanks to all for posting.

Hopefully Scott gets the kinks worked out soon. His is a small operation which has given us one great kit with Nosferatu (two kits if you count the "frightening lightning" version). I have several unfinished / not yet started projects on my shelves to keep me busy. But a few Ghost / Sinbad / Gorgo boxes will surely be welcome additions.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

McDougall-- You were there? Man, I missed ya' somehow. Nice pics you took there! THanks for posting!

Hooty


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

McDee wasnt at wf, I had to cheer the dude up with pics of monster models.lol

randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah ...and thanks for that Buzz...No Hooty unfortunatly I wasn't there Next Year for sure:thumbsup: These pictures I posted were from another Forum...
Mcdee


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Whoever painted the Dracula/Hyde box art did an amazing job!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe that was Gary Makatura who painted that, he has done all the kits so far... Check out this link to see an interview from Last Wonderfest with both Scott and Gary...another Great MMR posting :thumbsup:




Mcdee


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope Monarch is still doing the "Moonsuit",I really dig it,being an old Major Matt Mason kid and all. I hav'nt heard much about it though. Let's hope they solve any problems they may be having. They have some great kits in the wings.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Buzzconroy, what is that second pic of the MOTM Dracula? The pose,I mean. He looks like he should have a toilet behind him,and an empty TP roll in his hands I wish they would include a straight standing set of legs for Drac,so he does'nt have to lean on a step.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

*Monarch*

Sinbad looks amazing, but I'm not really into 'human' figures. I'll buy at least one anyway to keep on the shelf and SUPPORT MONARCH. 

The Gorgo looks wonderful. If they can bring something to market I'll buy it. I really like this company and wish them every success.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Moonmna wrote: He looks like he should have a toilet behind him.

Pit Mike says: These two kits.. the Hyde and Dracula are identical copies of the original Monster Scenes Hyde and Dracula from 1971. The legs you write about are indeed what have been referred to as the "crapping legs". They are made so that he can be displayed biting the neck of the Monster Scenes Victim. The arms in Buzz's photo are the ones that need to be used in order to hold onto her.

The box looks VERY much like a Monster Scenes box. Hmmm.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm really hoping the moon suit makes into production!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> The box looks VERY much like a Monster Scenes box. Hmmm.


Yeah, and what's with that? Will there be three figure kits in the box, or one figure but with optional heads of the three different characters? 

Do they not think the figures have a good chance of selling individually, or is this like the old Aurora gift sets, where figures which had been sold individually were also sold together as a set? 

It's quite an intriguing box.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> The box looks VERY much like a Monster Scenes box. Hmmm.


Yes... yes it does...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah it is an Original work of Gary Makatura, as featured in another Great episode of Monster Model Review...Check out at about 1:17 and you can see Gary holding up a large painting of the BoxArt...
http://www.youtube.com/user/monstermodelreview
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Now that is one excellent video, mcDee, probably the best of these that I've seen yet and one to watch again. 
It's very well edited too, with close-ups of the boxes giving way to the corresponding kits built up, and unpainted kits giving way to painted versions! I like the tingling msic too, thanks for posting!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're welcome CMM :wave:...but don't thank me...Thank Rob :thumbsup: That must have been an editing nightmare for him...and have to give credit where credit is due :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## tim13 (Nov 22, 2008)

did I miss a thread here? Is the Monarch Models website down? Can't seem to connect...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just checked the Monarch website and all seems well...,Try it again :wave:
Mcdee


----------

